# Pilots u know!



## P38 Pilot (Jun 22, 2005)

My neighbor was telling me about a Corsair pilot that he knows who ws shot down twice in the pacific. i have met him and he deserves a medal!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 22, 2005)

I would fly any one of these aircraft, but My first pick would be the Boomerang!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 22, 2005)

Fw-190A-9


----------



## plan_D (Jun 22, 2005)

Spitfire F.21 - Griffon 85 - contra-rotating props.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 22, 2005)

P-38, and found a photo of my ex-neighbor Col. Mike Alba (USAF ret). Mike flew P-38s and P-51s, got 3.5 kills and perfered the P-38 over the P-51!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 22, 2005)

Cool photo! 8)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks CC - Here's another! NOTE THE REAR VIEW MIRROR!

Also note the "cardboard" droptank!


----------



## Erich (Jun 22, 2005)

actually they were called paper tanks in 45. nice pics of your friend there....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks Erich. Weren't they made from cardboard?


----------



## Erich (Jun 22, 2005)

cardboard/paper. compressed paper is what I have been told by P-51 pilots that replaced the aluminum tanks in certain conditions

Huie Lamb, 262 killer


----------



## Erich (Jun 22, 2005)

ok since I brought up a Jug pilot, here is another freind and of the same squadron in the 78th fg. Dick Hewitt who later knocked down 2 Me 262s in his P-51


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 22, 2005)

Erich said:


> cardboard/paper. compressed paper is what I have been told by P-51 pilots that replaced the aluminum tanks in certain conditions
> 
> Huie Lamb, 262 killer



Nice shots Erich! As a matter of fact, Mike Alba first told me of these tanks. I understand these were used quite frequently over Germany as the Allies didn't want to give up free raw materials


----------



## plan_D (Jun 22, 2005)

The Germans salvaging drop tanks, hah, and they became what they'd always hated.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 22, 2005)

plan_D said:


> The Germans salvaging drop tanks, hah, and they became what they'd always hated.



Junk collectors


----------



## plan_D (Jun 22, 2005)

To avoid an incident...yeah, junk collectors.


----------



## R Leonard (Jun 22, 2005)

(official USN photo from my collection)

These are the pilots from VF-42 in a picture taken on February 7, 1942, aboard USS Yorktown (CV-5). Left to Right 
Sitting: Brainerd Macomber, Art Brassfield, Dick Plott, Bill Leonard, Charlie Fenton, Oscar Pederson, Vince 
McCormack, Bill Woollen, and Les Knox. Left to Right Standing: Duran Mattson, Dick Wright, Harry Gibbs, Bill 
Barnes, John Baker, Doc McCuskey, Dick Crommelin, Johnny Adams, Ed Bassett, and Walt Haas. 

Of this group I knew Fenton, Pedersen, McCormack, Woollen, McCuskey, Adams, and, of course, Leonard.

Knox and Baker were lost at Coral Sea, Bassett at Midway, and Crommelin off the coast of Hokkaido in July 
1945. Wright was killed in a F9F crash in the early 1950’s. 

A fairly distinguished group in USN circles. Eight of these gents were eventually Captains (Macomber, Brassfield, 
McCormack, Woollen, Gibbs, McCuskey, Adams, and Haas) and three were Rear Admirals (Fenton, Pedersen, and 
Leonard). Four were aces by the end the war (Brassfield – 7, Leonard – 6 (4 with VF-42), McCuskey – 13.5 (6.5 with 
VF-42), and Haas – 5). All together, the pilots in this picture were credited with 43 victories while serving in VF-42.

Macomber, Brassfield, Leonard, Woollen, Mattson, Wright, Gibbs, Barnes, McCuskey, Crommelin, Adams, Bassett, and 
Haas were temporarily assigned to VF-3 after the Battle of the Coral Sea and flew with that squadron at the Battle of 
Midway. Pedersen was CYAG at Coral Sea and Midway, prior to that he was CO VF-42. Fenton relieved him when he 
moved up to CYAG.

Some of their awards were:
Adams – 2 NC, DFC
Baker – DFC 
Barnes – NC, DFC
Bassett – NC 
Brassfield – 2 NC
Crommelin – 2 NC
Fenton – NC
Gibbs – NC, DFC
Haas – 2 NC
Knox – NC 
Leonard – 2 NC, DFC, BS(V)
Macomber – 2 NC
Mattson – NC 
McCormack - NC
McCuskey – 2 NC, DFC
Pederson – DFC, BS(V), NCM(V)
Woollen – 2 NC
Wright – NC, DFC

Bill Leonard and Johnny Adams are the only two left.

Regards,

Rich


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 23, 2005)

Neat stuff Len!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jun 24, 2005)

Those are some great pictures FLYBOYJ! Your neighbor must have had 

some great stories! My neighbor wasnt in WWII, but he served in the Air force for 20 yrs during the 80's i think. 

If u have any stories about him, please share!!!! We would all love too here them!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 24, 2005)

> but he served in the Air force for 20 yrs during the 80's



does that make sence to anyone else??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 24, 2005)

Maybe he served in it for 10 years during the 1880's, before the plane was invented, and after 10 years realised that the "Air Force" was not going to be invented until 1903. Then he retired and returned to the Air Force in the 1980's when there were some jobs available


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Jun 24, 2005)

> Maybe he served in it for 10 years during the 1880's, before the plane was invented, and after 10 years realised that the "Air Force" was not going to be invented until 1903. Then he retired and returned to the Air Force in the 1980's when there were some jobs available










What a co-inky-deenk, some of us know the same fellas...






I shouldn't really say that I 'know' Dick Hewitt, though. I've met the man thrice and only once did we exchange more than five minutes worth of pleasantries. I was quite impressed with Dick, a really nice fellow, but a pal of mine knows him much better than I...


I've met a great number of people, but cannot claim to 'know' them. Some of the more enjoyable meetings were with the following folks...

Robin Olds
George Gay
Robert Morgan
Don Lopez
Clarence 'Bud' Anderson
Günther Rall

Alotta folks are enamored of Chuck Yeager. I admire the man for his accomplishments but having met him twice I have to say that he's one of the biggest pricks on the face of the planet. I guess he earned the right to be a prick, though... LOL I'm still glad to say that I've met the man...


Now, some other folks that I knew/know fairly well...

Elmer Pankratz, aka 'Pank', who flew with the 160th TRS, 363rd TRG. I met him not too long ago. Don't have any shots of the man himself, but here's his F-6D, named 'You Cawn't Miss It!'







Walter Grabowski flew with the 511th FS, 405th FG. He passed away in August 2003 and we miss him greatly. Some of you may be familiar with this shot of Walt tooling along in his Jug...







There is a fella in our club who was in the USAF and says he flew Thuds with the 354th TFS, 355th TFW during Vietnam and retired just after the Gulf War. He makes claims of two and a half MiG kills in Nam and of having been shot down, captured and escaping. 

I will not mention his name, but I will say that although I am firmly convinced that the man was in the Air Force and did fly, I am doubtful of some of his claims. Especially now that I found his name listed on one of those websites that exposes folks who make untrue claims. My own research has so far uncovered no evidence of his being in Nam with the 354th TFS or 355th TFW. His photo album has a ton of shots of Huns, though... hmmm...

In the end, whether he turns out to be a BS artist or not, I am glad to know him. He's a good friend and fun to be around.


Toddy Bull, The fella who lived across from me when I was a kid, had something to do with B-29s and mentioned the 'Atom Bomb'. I dunno what he was; aircrew or groundcrew. He passed away before I was old enough to know him as more than 'Mr. Bull, the man across the street'. I should really look into his background a bit. I never got to know the guy very well and I regret not asking more questions of him.


Although not a pilot, a fellow who lives across the street from me now was a member of the 82nd Airborne. I will not name him for reasons which may become apparent. I know relatively little about his wartime service; he participated in Overlord and was one of only three to make it out of the plane. Of the two that landed alive, he was the only one to last the first twenty minutes. I found out the hard way that he cannot talk about it and is greatly distressed by the experience to this day. His wife told me what little I know and asked me not to mention it to him again.

I feel very deeply for the man, but I cannot hope to ever truly sympathise with him because I've never had such an experience. All I can do is to try and understand...


Fade to Black...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jun 24, 2005)

The 1980's guys!!!!!! Very funny!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 25, 2005)

and CC, no air force was invented in 1903, most had infact already be created to some extent.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 25, 2005)

In 1903 the Wright brothers had Global Air Superiority...Save for a few Hot air balloons...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 25, 2005)

what about the flak?? the first flak gun was fired in 1878 i believe.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 25, 2005)

With a max. Celing of 12 feet the Wright Flyer flew beneath the flak...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 25, 2005)

well how could the wright flyer have air superiority when she had no armourment?? even balloons carried guns......


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Jun 25, 2005)

You guys really know how to f*ck up a thread... at least it's somewhat entertaining this time...


Fade to Black...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jun 26, 2005)

Hey guys! I thought we were taalking about the pilots! The Wright Brothers did fly but didnt have any armanent! Wasnt the first plane the to fly with weapns was during World War I??? How about we get back on topic about the "Pilots u know!" (The topic i made....) 
 
  
PS: My emoticons r snipeing the hippie! I dont like HIppies!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2005)

My Uncle flew a Tiger Moth a while back as part of a corporate outing


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## P38 Pilot (Jun 26, 2005)

Blackwolf, those sounded like some great pilots!! Im glad u got too know some of them. U should look up more about this Mr. Bull. Try to find out more if he flew with the B-29 during the atomic bombing or if he was a ground crew member who assisted the bomber.

Ive got a story.

When i went to a museum, there was a beautiful Spitfire being displayed. I commented on what a beautiful bird she was and this British guy next to me said, "It sure was a honor to fly her." I turned to him and asked about his service with it. He told me that he was flying with the RAF during several missions. He never said though. He was telling me how he shot down 5 ME109s, 2 Focke Wulf 190s. He told me what flying the spitfire was like. He said "why it's the best bloody feeling in the whole wide world" and how he wished he could fly her one last time....

I thought that was a wonderfull story so i put it on here. I didnt get his name or the squadren he was with but he sounded like a great pilot.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 27, 2005)

"Flying high into the wild blue yonder... OFF we go, not OF we go......"

You must be a youngster... Either that or ur really proving what people say about folks from Alabama.....


----------



## R Leonard (Jun 27, 2005)

Ummm

Off we go into the wild blue yonder,
Climbing high into the sun.
Here they come, zooming to meet out thunder,
At 'em boys, give 'em the gun
Down we dive spouting our flame from under,
Off with one hell of a roar!
We live in fame or go down in flame
for nothing can stop the Army Air Corps!


Not bad for a Navy kid.

Rich


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jun 27, 2005)

What did u say about people from Alabama?! We are probably more patriotic than u people up north! (yankee....)


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jun 27, 2005)

And i am not a NAVY KID!!! Nobody in my family who has gone to war have ever joined the navy! We have always been since WWII, Army, Army Air Corps, and Paratroopers! (well actually my great-uncle has been the only paratrooper. He was in the 101st airborne, screaming eagles!) But nobody in my family has ever been with the navy! (Army includes the infrantry as well...) And we had 3 of my cousins to fight in Vietnam with the Army!

One of my cousins actully fought at Hamburger Hill and lived to tell the tell!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jun 27, 2005)

Lesoprimus,

Did u get your signature quote from the Vietnam war movie, "Full Metal Jacket?" U know the one with R. Lee Ermy? The part where they are in that HU32 transport and that crazy gunner is using those civilians as target practice.

Joker asks, "How can you shoot women and children?" 
He replies, " Easy you don't lead that much! Haha! (countinues shooting.)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey folks - time for another pilot story;

In another post I spoke about my wife's grandfather. His name was Ed Chamberlain and he flew B-24s with the 30BG, 819th BS, 7AF. I think he got in about 10 or 20 missions by war's end. If you go the "Best B-24 Website" and look under the nose art, his plane "Out of This World" is on there.

After the war Ed and his wife Hope (My wife's grandmother, she's still with us, 84 years old) moved to Delaware and made friends with some pretty influential people. Ed's business partner, was a fellow named Rollins. They ran a small airport and also had a couple of other business, which included what are today Orkin Exterminators and Rollands Trucking.....

In 1953 Mr. Rollands asked Ed to fly another business associate to Washington DC. This guy was the Governor of Delaware, Cale Boggs I believe his name was. Anyway on the way into DC the aircraft they were flying caught fire. Ed put the plane into the Potomac River and when both men were egressing Boggs accidentally kicked Ed in the head, knocking him unconscious and causing him to drown. Mr. Rollins was so grief stricken that he offered Ed's children (My Father-in-law) a college education anywhere they wanted to go....

Hope remarried, unfortunately the guy was a real dirtbag, physically and emotionally abused her kids. At 14 my father-in-law, Bob left home and moved in with a friend. Holding on to a dream to follow in father's footsteps Bob got in contact with Mr. Rollands and asked him if his offer was still valid. Mr. Rollins honored his word 13 years earlier and paid for Bob's entire education. Bob enrolled in Colorado University (CU) Boulder, finished 4 years of college, completed ROTC and became an air force officer.

In my father-in-laws 20-year career he flew B-52s, F-15s, F-16s, F-5s, C-130s, and the B-1B. His last duty assignment was the chief production test pilot at the B-1B production facility at Rockwell. His final claim to fame was over the July 4th weekend, 1987 when he and a fellow pilot broke something like 80 world speed and altitude records with the B-1B. Although many of his records have been eclipsed, he still hold 7 individual records and 21 shared, all with the B-1.

Bob now flies for united airlines, he has one more year before forced retirement (60 years old). For what he went through as a kid and how he was able to move forward had always been an inspiration for me. My wife always jokes how I'm married to my father-in-law instead of her. Father-in-law, flight instructor, mentor, friend, (and soon to be Grandfather - my wife and I found out we're expecting, got the surprise on father's day) I really look up to him.

Those of you who live close to the southwest US - remember this story any time you see a Rollins Trucking truck!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jun 27, 2005)

That was a great storie Flyboy! Congrats on the expecting baby too!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jun 27, 2005)

Ive got another story to tell...

My neighbors down the street (well more like my friends. we play army alot!) knew somebody who was a waist gunner aboard a B24 liberator was shot down over Germany. Before he was shot down they had flown 23 missions over Germany. Well he was able to bail out and he lived but was taken as a POW in the famous POW camp Stalag Luft. (Correct me if i got the name messed up but it was something like that.)

He was a POW for 1 whole year before they were liberated. During that time the Germans took good care of the men they held captive. They allowed them to send mail, recieve food, and let their families know that they were ok and not killed. Well when they were liberated they were thankful for the Red Cross's help into sending their mail and reciving food and supplys.

Im srry to say this man is now dead. He died only two years ago but in his will he donated $5,000 to the Red Cross since they helped him during the war.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 27, 2005)

Congrats, FBJ!!! That's always a nice surprise. My wife and I are expecting our second in January. The really fun part is that your child will probably share some of that airplane interest with you. It's one hell of a great experience being a dad. Very challenging at times, but the rewards are worth it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 27, 2005)

decided on any names yet??

Lanc is quite a nice name i think


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jun 27, 2005)

Maybe you should name your baby if its a boy after you father-in-law or a famous ace pilot.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words guys - Acutally if its a boy We've decided on Jett, my wife actually picked that name when she heard John Tavolta named one of his kids Jett. Who was I to disagree?!?  

If its a girl, well we don't know yet? Maybe Lanc?  

Oh - his middle name WILL be Robert - after his grandfather.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome to parenthood Flyboy! Get as much sleep as you can!!


----------



## plan_D (Jun 28, 2005)

Congratulations, FB!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 28, 2005)

Woop, Woop!!!

Congrats.... Wait until they start asking for the Keys to the Car....... Then the FUN really begins......


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jun 28, 2005)

Congrats again Flyboy! Hope your son gets into WWII aviation!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 28, 2005)

Aviation will be in his blood, knowing his father!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jun 28, 2005)

By the way guys. Who is John Tavolta????


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 29, 2005)

P38 Pilot said:


> By the way guys. Who is John Tavolta????



Travolta - you know, Disco Danny, etc. He is a hell of a pilot though!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jun 29, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> P38 Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > By the way guys. Who is John Tavolta????
> ...



Oh. Thanks Flyboy. Oh and congrats again!  \/


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## DaveB.inVa (Jul 4, 2005)

Blackwolf

I have a book titled "They were called Silverplate" by Richard Campbell. He is the official 509th Composite Group historian and a heck of a nice guy. Ive spoken to him a few times and he is always helpful. His book has a roster of all 509th and Project Alberta members. Since the 509th was entirely self contained with its own maintenance, ground crew, MP's, engineering and such this roster would have included Mr. Bull if he had any official association with the 509th. 

Although his name is not present this doesnt mean he was lying or anything. After the first atomic bombing the cat was pretty much out of the bag and many secrets as to the 509ths existance were answered. If he was affiliated with the B-29 effort on Tinian (most likely the 315th Bomb Wing) he could have probably visited the area after much of the secrecy was dropped. This is evidenced as there are quite a few pictures of people posing with the Enola Gay in the weeks after the bombings and the war. Most of these people were just passing through and wanted a shot of the bomber. Before this time the 509th was pretty much shunned and ridiculed!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 7, 2005)

Congrats FBJ

As for the topic of this thread. I know a lot of pilots but none of them WW2 pilots. I have met a few but never got to know them. 

As for the poll I put other. I would fly a Bf-109G or Fw-190D.


----------



## superunknown (Jul 19, 2005)

I used to know a pilot for Brittania Airlines who flew Boeing 757's does that count  

I would have personally flown a B-25, especially after seeing them at Duxford. It would look something like this....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow...I guess I missed this thread over the past few days. Imagine that. I actually missed something. What're the chances?  
Great news on the kid, FBJ! Congrats man! 
The only pilots I've known have been my grandfather, who flew bombers for the RCAF during the war, and I once met two former Luftwaffe fighter pilots that he knew. I was a kid, and I couldn't begin to tell you their names, but they were super guys, I can tell you that much. They were both 109 pilots as I recall, but that's the extent of my knowledge. The next time I'm talking to grandad I'll ask him. He may remember.

And P-38 pilot, you best not be dissin' the Navy now! Les, being a former SEAL, will drop in and frag your ass, and then I'll cruise in and finish off what's left with a Mk. 48 torpedo! 8)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 19, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Great news on the kid, FBJ! Congrats man!



Thanks!


----------



## trackend (Jul 19, 2005)

I made a boo boo sorry FBJ for being late on the up take and not catching the good news earlier congrates on the sprog. \/ 
For god sake dont call it Lanc. One on the planet is quite enough thankyou   
I like the name Fairey but only for a girl of course  . Jett is very different I like it, much better than after burner or flame out


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 19, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> And P-38 pilot, you best not be dissin' the Navy now! Les, being a former SEAL, will drop in and frag your ass, and then I'll cruise in and finish off what's left with a Mk. 48 torpedo! 8)



HUH HUH you are a SEAMAN!!!!  

Sorry I know it was dumb but I had to do it.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 19, 2005)

That I am. A submariner to boot.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 19, 2005)

trackend said:


> I made a boo boo sorry FBJ for being late on the up take and not catching the good news earlier congrates on the sprog. \/



Thanks track!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 19, 2005)

I sure we will hear soem great dad stories soon.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeah so...Good luck!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2005)

Nice Avatar there 3rd ID.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks! I was trying to figure out what avatar to have next so i thought about America's most decorated soldier in WWII, Audie Murphy.

Also because the guys that do changing of the guard at Arlington are with the 3rd infantry.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 31, 2005)

i was fortunate enough to meet tommy williams a ww1 ace 14 kills ,rum runner in prohibition and test pilot for fleet aircraft in ww 2 when he was in his 80's he used to take off in his fleet 10 i believe and looped it right after take off


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 31, 2005)

Wow! That is a privilege to meet someone like that!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

I do not think that the Old Guard that guards the tomb of the unknown soldier is actually from 3rd Infantry Division. As far as I know they are 3rd Infantry Regiment. They even wear a different patch than 3rd ID. I may be wrong but that is not what I thought.


----------



## R Leonard (Sep 1, 2005)

Right, 3d Infantry Regiment. They wear, I believe, the MDW shoulder patch on the left shoulder.

Rich


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

Yeap thats it. It is a great honor to be in that unit.


----------



## Erich (Sep 1, 2005)

more pilots.

ace Oskar Bösch wiuth 19 kills although he is only creditied with 18. still flies gliders professionally out of Canada.


----------



## Erich (Sep 1, 2005)

war time pic of him while in 14.Sturm/JG 3 flying heavy SturmFw's, scored one of the last kills of the war when the Soviet fighter pilot decided to ram Oskar Sturm head on. the Soviet pilot and craft nearly vaporized, Oskar bailed out and captured by the Soviets later escaping and walking all the way home to Austria


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 1, 2005)

Where in Canada does he fly from? Do you know if he's ever performed with his glider at airshows? I've seen an ex-Luftwaffe pilot from WWII perform in a glider, and the name rings a bell.


----------



## Erich (Sep 1, 2005)

thats probably him. has been doing air shows for many many years Skim. A very neat guy....

to get him over on the west coast is a rarity


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 1, 2005)

It's gotta be him. Man, that was almost twenty years ago now.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 1, 2005)

I met this guy when I was in elementary school - he used to come by in his WW1 uniform. His Camel is on display at the USAF museum at Daytom OH.

From the site "The Airdrome."

Before enlisting in the army, Vaughn learned to fly while attending Princeton University in 1917. He completed his flight training in England and was posted to 84 Squadron as an S.E.5a pilot in May 1918. Before his transfer to the United States Air Service on 27 August, he scored 7 victories while serving with the Royal Air Force. Vaughn scored his first two victories with the 17th Pursuit Squadron on 22 September 1918. Twice that day, he engaged Fokker D.VIIs, downing Friedrich Noltenius of Jasta 27 and Karl Bauerbfeind of Jasta 34 before his own Sopwith Camel was shot down by Wilhelm Neuenhofen of Jasta 27. Vaughn scored 4 more victories by the end of the war.


----------



## Erich (Sep 1, 2005)

Fly am I assuming that Vaughn flew his Sop down and crashlanded when shot down by the German ?

another chap from 13.Sturm/JG 3, ace Walter Hagenah who probably flew the first air to air rocket mission when he vaporized 1 Mustang with his R4M's on his Me 262 !


----------



## Erich (Sep 1, 2005)

another German ace from the Sturmgruppen of JG 3. RK winner Will Unger who passed away this June 2005. Will was always very kind to respond to my tons of questions with the help of his lovely daughter as Will was fighting a combination of physical problems.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 1, 2005)

Erich said:


> Fly am I assuming that Vaughn flew his Sop down and crashlanded when shot down by the German ?



 Yes - I'm assuming the one at the museum was his replacement mount.


----------



## Erich (Sep 1, 2005)

intersting..........

ok another guy. 339th fg pilot Steve Aninian


----------



## Erich (Sep 1, 2005)

Steve is a neat guy and runs the 339th fg newsletter, have had some great conversations over the phone and by mail and was kind enough to send me his full bio on himslef a special feature for only his grandchildren.

Here's Steve's mount the Mustang he used to score the 339ths first Me 262 kill "Baby Mine"


----------



## Erich (Sep 1, 2005)

funny that this pic should be copyrighted as it is not his but the pilot himself.

Friend Klaus Mitterdorfer whom on the night of September 13/14, 1944 did one of the most unbelivable combats in his Bf 109G-6/AS of 10.(N)/JG 300. He shot down 2 Mossies of the LSNF strike force near Berlin confirmed !

info in our book


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 1, 2005)

Cool guys...Nice pics too!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great stuff Erich!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2005)

Hey Erich just to keep you posted the guys I sent the letters to, have not written back yet.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 12, 2005)

Hey how would I go about writing a letter to the USAF about their advertising and enrolling campaigns...its for some coursework at school...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 13, 2005)

Go to there website probably and it should have contact info, which is probably a recruiter.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 14, 2005)

I tried that, but its all Americanised with the Zip codes and American style phone numbers, I was thinking about where to write a personal letter to..?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 14, 2005)

I dont know, what kind of info are you looking for. I know people in the Airforce.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 14, 2005)

All the different ways the AF is promoted, how they try to persuade people to enrol...some leaflets and freebies or whatever would be handy, thats why I wanted to write...


----------



## evangilder (Sep 14, 2005)

Just pick a local recruiter with an e-mail address and fire one off to them.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Ive been trying to do that...not sure where my local recruiter is though...


----------



## evangilder (Sep 14, 2005)

I didn't mean local to you, just any one that has an e-mail.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah try that. It should work. Its like when i start looking at European stuff, i often think its a whole nother language!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 14, 2005)

Well outside of the UK, it is a whole other language...


----------



## Erich (Sep 15, 2005)

one of Germany's top Nachtjäger aces, Heinz Rokker, Staffelkapitän of 2./NJG 2 flying Ju 88G-6's in 1945. I've been trying to pin down the Mossie night fighter that he downed on his last mission in March of 45.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 15, 2005)

Cool pic!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Nov 26, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2005)

P38 Pilot said:


> Yeah try that. It should work. Its like when i start looking at European stuff, i often think its a whole nother language!



Duh!

Cool pic Erich!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 12, 2006)

evangilder said:


> Well outside of the UK, it is a whole other language...



just remember who speaks the proper english yeah


----------



## futuredogfight (Feb 8, 2012)

P-36 hawk in Finnish service


----------



## evangilder (Feb 8, 2012)

Well since the thread has been resurrected. I have had a chance to meet several WWII aviators of different aircraft. Here is one:
L to R
Joe Peterburs- 55th Fighter Squadron, 20th Fighter Group, stationed at King's Cliffe, England. He served 36 years in the military, retiring in 1979 with over 2000 hours in pops and over 2000 hours in jets. He flew 125 combat missions in that time frame. He is most well know for shooting down an Me-262 flown by Walter Schuck. 

Art Fiedler- 317th Fighter Squadron, 325th Fighter Group, 15th USAAF in Lesina, Italy. He scored 8 kills and one probable in WWII, flying 66 combat missions. He was reactivated for Korea. He flew over 1000 missions in C-130s during Vietnam. Art retired from the USAF in 1975.

Clyde East- He started out in the RCAF before tranferring to the USAAF. He also flew in Korea. He is credited with 13 aerial victories. He retired from the USAAF in 1965.

To be able to catch these three heroes together for a photograph was one of the best memories. They are all great guys.


----------



## SamPZLP.7 (Mar 12, 2012)

I would like to fly an AT-6/SNJ


----------



## muscogeemike (Mar 12, 2012)

I grew up in S CA in the early 1950’s - very close to a Lockheed test field. P-38’s, Hudson’s and other Lock Heed aircraft flew over out school frequently. I remember how excited we were to see P-80’s fly by.

Memories of the war were still fresh and of us “youngsters (boys and girls)” debated the performance of our personal favorites against all comers.

My favorite was the Lightening. One of my friends father flew Recon versions of this plane during the war and he, with another fireman, bought a surplus P-38 in the mid 50’s. They put a seat behind the pilots and we all got rides. I only flew in this plane once as I had up chucked during my ride - therefore disqualifying me from further attempts.

I still love the Lightening and, if I had to go into battle in the air during that period, I would choose the P-38. I know it was not the best fighter but I think it proved itself in all 
conditions and if flown competently could hold its own with most every other war plane of the era - and of course 2 engines means a better chance getting home.


----------



## Bernhart (Mar 13, 2012)

Have met a few different pilots over the years, ususally meet them at airshows chat them up. Have met the German fellow who still flys gliders, met a fellow who flew Catalinas off the BC coast, and a fellow used to write with for a while who flew typhoons with 439 Sqd. told me he was shot down once by Thunderbolts over Falaise and actually once shot down an American plane. story was it was an B-17 that was damaged and crew had bailed out over normandy beaches left plane on auto pilot I quess thinking it would crash into the channel. Instead it kept circling over the beach so they sent up a plane to shoot him down.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 13, 2012)

Dated a girl in high school, whose father flew PBYs. HS Best friend's father flew basically everything from AT-6 to B-17 with a lot of B-25 and P-40 time. He got his private license before WW2, went to Canada and was an instructor for RCAF, then returned to USA and became an instructor and ferry pilot in USAAF. He told his son, his favorite plane was a Fleet Finch he flew in RCAF but also loved the B-25. My pal's dad became a minister and was just a great guy. I got his son into flying lessons as I was finishing up my own private ticket at Lincoln Park Airport in North Jersey. Then son got his dad back in the game in the late 60's. Here his obit:

Elroy E. "Doc" Hanton Obituary: View Elroy Hanton's Obituary by The Times Herald

Lincoln Park Airport was owned and operated by Eddie Gorski, former mech for Amelia Earhart.

Ed Gorski


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 13, 2012)

oldcrowcv63 said:


> Dated a girl in high school, whose father flew PBYs. HS Best friend's father flew basically everything from AT-6 to B-17 with a lot of B-25 and P-40 time. He got his private license before WW2, went to Canada and was an instructor for RCAF, then returned to USA and became an instructor and ferry pilot in USAAF. He told his son, his favorite plane was a Fleet Finch he flew in RCAF but also loved the B-25. My pal's dad became a minister and was just a great guy. I got his son into flying lessons as I was finishing up my own private ticket at Lincoln Park Airport in North Jersey. Then son got his dad back in the game in the late 60's. Here his obit:
> 
> Elroy E. "Doc" Hanton Obituary: View Elroy Hanton's Obituary by The Times Herald
> 
> ...


Good read on the subject of US citizens in the RCAF is called Immigrants of War
http://immigrantsofwar.blogspot.com...-max=2011-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&max-results=22


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 13, 2012)

pbfoot said:


> Good read on the subject of US citizens in the RCAF is called Immigrants of War
> IMMIGRANTS OF WAR -



Thanks PB, I'll pass it on to my buddy, the retired KC cop (listed in the obit). 

Also, I found the obit of my most frequent flight instructor. Another WW2 era vet who trained pilots stateside. He was a total classic aviator straight out of a WW2 propaganda flick. A real classic unforgetable character: Bill Fedishen, may he rest in peace.

Sun Journal - Google News Archive Search

Pilots I never knew... 

Had a WW2 memorial plaque in my fraternity house hallway that included two brothers who had become WW2 flyers: One KIA in the AVG and one KIA with the Eagle Squadron.


----------

